# zu hell durch Blitz



## hotsale (13. März 2004)

Hallo,
bin absoluter Neuling beim Fotografieren und bei PS.
Habe ein Bild von meinem Enkel gemacht. (was bei dem zappelphillip sehr schwer war) und durch den Blitz ist das Gesicht zu hell.
Wie kann man solche Blitzschäden am besten korrigieren?


----------



## Tobias Dorenbusch (13. März 2004)

Willst du nur das Gesicht dunkler haben oder das ganze Bild?


----------



## hotsale (13. März 2004)

hi,
ich meine hauptsächlich das Gesicht aber auch andere "Überbelichtungen"
cu


----------



## Tobias Dorenbusch (13. März 2004)

K ich versuch es mal hier einzufügen, ansonsten gib mal Emailaddy ^^.
Ich habs jetzt im allgemeinen nur ein bisschen was am Kontrast und der Farbbalance geändert ;-)


----------



## ssc (13. März 2004)

*Ich galub so gehts*

Hallo

habe auch mal den Kontrast ein wnig verringert und ne Farbbalnace durchgeführt.

Das sieht so schon ganz gut aus denke ich.

;-)


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (13. März 2004)

Sorry Tobias, aber dein Bild ist viel zu dunkel und die Farben arg verfälscht.

Am Besten kannst du das Gesicht dunkler machen, indem du mit dem Abwedeln-Tool und einer großen Pinselgröße  (ungefähr 200 px) das Gesicht dunkler "klickst". Mit dem Tool kann man bestimmte Stellen dunkler machen.


----------



## Tobias Dorenbusch (13. März 2004)

Hab PS: CS erst seid gestern und auch nur ne Demo Version ^^. Von daher ist mir atm nix besseres eingefallen, aber egal, ich find das ssc das sehr gut gemacht hat.


----------



## ssc (13. März 2004)

vielen Dank für die Blumen


----------



## Tobias Dorenbusch (13. März 2004)

NP, wie lang hast du PS schon?

hotsale: Zufrieden?


----------



## Senfdose (13. März 2004)

Wenn das so genehm ist Morgen mehr ! Und das Bild hat nur 256 Farben da kann man  nicht viel draus machen .


----------



## hotsale (13. März 2004)

Hallo,
sieht ja schon ganz gut  aus. Noch eine Frage, woran kannst du erkennen, das das Bild nur 256 Farben hat, liegt das an der Speicherung fürs WEB (gif).
cu


----------



## Senfdose (13. März 2004)

ja du brauchst das Bild doch bloss als Jpg. speichern Datei >/Speichern unter... und jpg wählen !


----------

